

Company testing Twitter's Promoted Tweets: "This is going to be powerful" - luckyisgood
http://www.mongoosemetrics.com/blog/2010/11/18/top-10-things-we-learned-from-twitters-promoted-tweets/

======
luckyisgood
One of the most interesting comments in this blog post: "The haters will hate.
But it’s minimal. As usual, the minority is often vocal."

------
JSig
Got Promoted Tweet block?

